# cpt 33241- denied for not having Q0 modifier



## stephanieOC (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone offer any assistance with this Q0 modifier? I have some older and newer denials for 33241 due to modifier Q0 missing? I am looking for a better undestanding of Medicare's policy and why it would  be needed on the removal. An older example is listed below.

33241-AQ
33240-AQ-Q0
93641-26-51

Thank you


----------



## twizzle (Nov 17, 2012)

stephanieOC said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone offer any assistance with this Q0 modifier? I have some older and newer denials for 33241 due to modifier Q0 missing? I am looking for a better undestanding of Medicare's policy and why it would  be needed on the removal. An older example is listed below.
> 
> ...


If this is an example from the 2012, why would you bill for a new ICD generator and removal of an old one with 2 codes when new single codes are available? If I remember correctly, this is how it was billed prior to 2012. 33262,33263,33264 are for ICD generator changes in the current year.


----------

